# 3 y/o AQHA gelding



## huntseatqh (Jan 9, 2015)

I am looking at this horse for sale. He is a 3 year old Quarter horse gelding. What do you think of him?


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Overall I like him 

He's a bit downhill his hip looks a little steep. He's slightly camped under in the front, but that may just be how he was stood.

Nice short back, legs looks pretty good. I like his head.

What do you want to do with him?


----------



## huntseatqh (Jan 9, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Overall I like him
> 
> He's a bit downhill his hip looks a little steep. He's slightly camped under in the front, but that may just be how he was stood.
> 
> ...


Hunt seat and western pleasure


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

very nice horse. I wish I could see a front view, though, to look at the front legs. he has hints of 'halter' bred look to him, but this horse looks a lot more usable than typical halter-bred qh.

he is either not stood up real well, or is very slightly sickle hocked, and as said, is downhill in orientation. he may still grow, though, being only 3. 

overall, he's a lovely horse, well made.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

His appearance and turnout is beautiful...
To me though he is butt high, to butt high possibly.
His hind legs and placement I don't like...to straight a angle and hocks to high.
Not sure I am overly fond of his front leg placement either.
He is not balanced back to front, not to me...
A rather steep croup and pelvic girdle joint prominent although "rounded".

He _is_ a nice horse, beautifully fleshed out and shiny coat.
Stood up in a "pretty pose" but that pose may be uncovering some issues in his build...
Depending upon what you intend to do with him...is he the build that would excel in those riding disciplines if he did not change one bit from this point forward? :think:
Depending upon how far in to his 3rd year he is would have much to do with me considering or passing...
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

He's an eye catching horse and looks well turned out. He is slightly butt high but as a three year old, he may balance out, as his hocks are just a wee bit high, but his front knees are low so I think it's a growth thing. His neck is set a little bit high on a good shoulder, but just a little. He has an awesome heart girth, that makes for an athletic horse with a good stride. Back, coupling, all good IMO. His legs, both front & back are fine to me, with the backs probably still waiting for the front end to catch up.


----------



## huntseatqh (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone. He just turned 3 a month ago.


----------



## huntseatqh (Jan 9, 2015)

Here's his ad


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_So these pictures are of a 2 year old.... _
Now some of what I see makes more sense in growth unevenness. :neutral:

Are you sure that horse is already 16.2 at the wither? :think:
Small person then handling big horse and background fences are deceiving in their height too. 
Either way, he has some nice blood in him. Old blood....

Has this horse done anything _*himself*_ to make you think he has what it takes?
Sorry, I have difficulty going on the ancestors laurels all the time... 
90 days basic training and then ??? 
Shows, points awarded...._ what has he done? _
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## huntseatqh (Jan 9, 2015)

Just found out he's 16.2 at the hip...will he grow to that height in the front?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

:shrug: .... _I can't and won't answer that._

I am _*not*_ knowledgeable enough in youngsters and their growth to answer that....

However....
There _*are *_enough here who are recognized breeders of quality horses who can answer it I bet...

So... 
_*To the baby gurus.... :???::???::???:
*_OP wrote...
"Just found out he's 16.2 at the hip..._*will he grow to that height in the front?*_"...
_
:runninghorse2:....
_


----------



## huntseatqh (Jan 9, 2015)

Anyone??


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I like him. He is very balanced, JMO
Yes, a tad downhill, but only just three,on a growthy horse. Well bred, but more western pl, though of course his height can make him agood HUS prospect. Does he have any TB breeding, which is often used for AQHA HUS
I think he is well put together for your goals, and the deciding i criteria for me, would be his movement. His conformation is correct enough for your goals and he has eye appeal
I would be surprised if he was not a good mover, and that, combined with his breeding would satisfy me.Watching him move, along with a great attitude, would be the \icing'


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

huntseatqh said:


> Anyone??


I would suspect him to be very nicely, either slightly up hill, or level, by the time he is 5, and what you want in HUS and western pl


----------



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

That is a gorgeous horse, certainly eye catching. I would definitely expect him to level out, if he is only just three. Are his parents level? That might be a good indication of whether he will be or not.


----------



## huntseatqh (Jan 9, 2015)

There are videos on Facebook but I don't know how to post them here


----------



## huntseatqh (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## huntseatqh (Jan 9, 2015)

Bumping...


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

No advise really, but I've gotta say I'm a bit jealous haha Zips Chocolate Chip was my dream horse as a child. I named many of my toys and drawings after him in some way. That is a very eye catching gelding.


----------

